# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  نزع المرأه لملابسها خارج بيت زوجها <<أستفسار!؟

## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




> المقصود من ترهيب المرأة أن تضع ثيابها في غير بيتها
> للعلامة الألباني -رحمه الله-
> ~~~
> 
> في الحديث الضعيف ( ما من امرأة تنزع خمارها في غير بيت زوجها إلا كشفت الستر بينها وبين ربها ) 
> 
> قال الشيخ العلامة الألباني -رحمه الله-: 
> منكر : أخرجه الطبراني في المعجم الأوسط 
> 
> ...


 
نحن هنا في السعوديه وأعتقد في الدول الأخره ايضا 
حينما تريد الزواج أحد الأاخوات تقوم قبل ذاك بتجهيزات خاصه بالعروس منها الحمام المغربي
وكثيرا مايسألني الكثير عن ذلك فيشكل علي فلا أجيب
إلا وهو هل يجوز للمرأه أستخدام ذلك الحمام لأن يدخل أو يشكل في هذا الباب أمور عدة
منها أن المرأه تنزع جميع ملابسها وتكون في غرفه فيها بخار للماء بحيث لاأحد يراك ولكن تشعري من بحولك ,توجد في هذه الغرفه أمرأه أخره تكون العاده من جنسيه أخره ربما غير مسلمه او حتى مسلمه تلبس لبس مشابه للعاريه تقوم بتنظيف العروس (تفريك جسمها)
هل يجوز أستخدام ذلك الحمام المغربي وهناك مسميات عدة له؟!؟

وايضا هناك اختيار لك وهو أن لاتتواجد تلك المرأه معكي وتقومي أنتي بالمهمه التي هي تفوم به! 

هل يجوز هذا الفعل أريد جواب من له علـم بذلك !؟ لكي يستفيد الجميع

----------


## الأمل الراحل

حبيبتي ما عندي علم ، لكن أتمنى منك عدم التعميم في قولك : 


> ( نحن هنا في السعوديه وأعتقد في الدول الأخره ايضا 
> حينما تريد الزواج أحد الأاخوات تقوم قبل ذاك بتجهيزات خاصه بالعروس منها الحمام المغربي


الشيء هذا ما تفعله إلا البنت قليلة الحياء ، لأن فيه كشف ما أمر الله بستره لغير ضرورة ، إلا إذا كانت تفعله في بيتها ولوحدها فهذا أمر آخر ولا بأس به .
ثم لو فعلت المرأة ذلك خارج منزلها ( المشاغل النسائية مثلا أو المراكز الصحية الخاصة ) وحصل تصوير لها وهي غافلة - وهذا وارد وحاصل - ؛ فلا تلومن إلا نفسها.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

غاليتي ربما أنا فصلت مابداخل الحمام ولكن كما قلت تختلف المسميات ولكن العمليه واحده ربما يكون في منطقتك كذلك(ربما)لكن لاتعلمين مابداخل تلك المسميات

<<وحقا ربما لايوجد ايضا ذلك عندكم


من ناحية المشاغل لهاسلبياتها وإيجابياتها<<<وا  تطرق لها يطـول
لكن المقصد هنا أريــد حكم الشرع في ذلك وأرجوا من لديه علم بذلك وله خلفيه عن هذا الأمر يجيب 

مع العلـم لا أريـد وجهة نظر أنما الذي أريده حكم الشرع؟
وجزاكم المولى كل خير

----------


## مثالا حيا

اختي الفاضلة
هذه فتوى للشيخ السحيم بتحريم ذلك

للاسف لم انقل الفتوى من منتدى الشيخ لانه متوقف للصيانه
http://www.saudir2.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13752

والحديث التي ذكرتيه هل انت متاكدة انه ضعيف َ!!!!
لعل اسناده ضعيف لكنه يصح من طرق اخرى 
وانظري الدرر السنية 
من هنا
http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith/%D9%88%D8%B6%D8%B9%D8%AA+%D8%A  B%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%87%D8%A  7+/+d1%2C2+p

1- لعلكن من اللواتي يدخلن الحمامات سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول أيما امرأة *وضعت* *ثيابها* في غير بيت زوجها فقد هتكت ستر ما بينها وبين الله 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح ابن ماجه - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3036
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

2 - أيما امرأة *وضعت* *ثيابها* ، في غير بيت زوجها فقد هتكت ستر ما بينها و بين الله عز و جل 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2710
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> غاليتي ربما أنا فصلت مابداخل الحمام ولكن كما قلت تختلف المسميات ولكن العمليه واحده ربما يكون في منطقتك كذلك(ربما)لكن لاتعلمين مابداخل تلك المسميات
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيكم
وانا سبق وان قلت في بداية ردي ( ليس لدي علم ) ، وما مداخلتي إلا لنفي تعميمك على النساء بقلة الحياء التي تتجسد في هذا الفعل ..
ثم نعم ، لا يوجد عندنا ولا غيرنا من تفعل هذا الفعل إلا عديمة الحياء ..
أما الفتيا فلها أصحابها .
مع ان الأمر واضح ( وضع المرأة ثيابها لغير ضرورة في أماكن غير آمنة ، ويكون أحيانا أمام امرأة أخرى ) !!
وكوني حذرة عندما تريدين السؤال عن شيء مستنكر كهذا فلا تعممي ، ويإمكانك أن تجعلي صيغة السؤال في سطرين ، دون اللجوء لحشو لا يسمن ولا يغني ، حتى تسلمي من المداخلات الخارجة عن الموضوع .

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> اختي الفاضلة
> هذه فتوى للشيخ السحيم بتحريم ذلك
> 
> للاسف لم انقل الفتوى من منتدى الشيخ لانه متوقف للصيانه
> http://www.saudir2.com/vb/showthread.php?t=13752
> 
> والحديث التي ذكرتيه هل انت متاكدة انه ضعيف َ!!!!
> لعل اسناده ضعيف لكنه يصح من طرق اخرى 
> وانظري الدرر السنية 
> ...


أختي الكريمه اولا شاكره لك ردك
اما عن صحة الحديث فأقول لك ياغاليتي في الحقيقه لم اتتبع الحديث ولم أعرف صحتة من ضعفه ولكن قد أخذته من هنا .
ولم أقتبس هذا الرد إلا لعدم معرفتي به هل هو صحيح أو لا
ومن خلال ذلك وضعت سؤالي .

أثابك المولى

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> ولا غيرنا من تفعل هذا الفعل إلا عديمة الحياء


أهلا بك مره أخره أختي الأمل القادم بإذن الله
في الحقيقه صدقتي بما قلتي بل أن الحياء برأيي إذا نزع قد نزع الخير أغلبه في المرأه
والحياء هو مايكمل المرأه أنوثتها الحقيقيه 
ولكن اتحفض على غيرنا فهاأنا امامك والله أعرف فتياة بل أواجههن وقد فعلنا ذات الشي ولكن يقولون والله لم نكن نعلم
بالعاميه(والله مادرينا أنه حرام)
يرجع ذلك عدم ثقافة المرأه نفسه بهذه الأمور
 وحين دخولها في هذه المشاغل تقوم المسؤله عن العروس بقوله للعروس ::هذا جدول العروسه الخاص بك
فمثلا: في اليوم الفولاني عندك بدكير ومنكير واليوم الفلاني حمام مغربي واليوم الذي يليه ...وهكـذا.
فمن غير علم تعتقد أنه من الجيد فعل ذلك فتفعل ذلك
ويرجع ذلك لعدم وجود القدوه لهذه الفتاة. ثانيا:عدم العلم الكافي بحكم الشرع في ذلك  ومن جميع النواحي 
وأحيانا الفتيات يتقبلنا ما قلتيه من ان هذا الأمر لايجوز ولكن هناك فتيات أخريات يقولون ماهو دليلك!!؟
فأحيانا أكن لا أحفظ الحديث واحيانا لاأعلم حكم الشرع فيه ولكن متأكده أنه حرام (مثل هذا الموضوع) 

وإلا ياغاليتي أعلم أن من (العيب)أو من الحياء عدم فعل ذلك الأمر 
أسأل الله أن يفتح على بصيرتك وينير دربك لطرق الخير أينما كنتي

----------


## الروميصاء السلفية

http://www.ibnbaz.org.sa/mat/10932
السؤال 
(إذا خلعت المرأة ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها فقد هتكت الستر الذي بينها وبين الله عز وجل)، هل هذا يعني أن المرأة لا تغير ملابسها عند الضرورة في منزل أهلها أو في منزل أخيها؟
الجواب :
الأقرب والله أعلم أن المراد بذلك إذا خلعتها للفاحشة والشر، أو لعدم المبالات حتى يراها الرجال، أما إذا خلعتها لمصلحة في بيت أخيها أو بيت أبيها أو بيت محرمٍ لها، أو بيت مأمون عند أخواتها في بيت ليس فيه خطر في تغيير ملابسها، أو للتحمم والاغتسال على وجهٍ ليس فيه إظهار العورة للناس وليس فيه خطر فالأقرب والله أعلم أنه لا حرج في ذلك، وأن مراد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا فعلت ذلك على وجه فيه الخطر.
فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله
*****************
وهذا نص كلام الشيخ الزامل من لقائه في قناة المجد
الحديث لا بأس به والحديث فيه إشكال أيما امرأة نزعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها فقد هتكت ما بينها وما بين ربها من حرمه أو من حجاب هذا يظهر والله أعلم في ما تبين والله أعلم سبق أن نظرت في شروحه لكنى وجدت ما ظهرت لكن تأملت هذا الخبر وجدت كلاما وتبين لي والذي يظهر لي والله اعلم أنها أيما امرأة نزعت فقد هتكته , ولهذا يقول البعض هل يجوز أن تنزع المرأة في بيت أهلها هل يجوز أن تنزع ثيابها في بيت أخواتها للحاجة كي تغير وتستحم مثلا إلى حاجة وما أشبه ذلك الظاهر والله أعلم أنه في الحديث أنه لا بأس للمرأة في بيتها, أما في غير بيت زوجها نقول أن للمرأة نزعها ثيابها على صنفين الأمر الأول للحاجة مثل أن تريد أن تغير لأجل أن تلبس ثياب أخرى لأجل مثلا مناسبة أو أن تنزع ثيابها من أجل الإغتسال فهذا لا بأس به وكل امرأة....... الأمر الثاني أن تنزع ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها أشار إلى أنه أمر ينافى الستر ثم ذكر كلمة هتكته هذا الذي يظهر لي فيه والهتك يدل على أنه فيه شيء من الظهور في وجه من عدم التستر وعدم الحجاب والمرأة لا تكون هاتكة لحرمات الله إلا إذا ارتكبت أمرا محرما بمعنى أنها تكون هتكت حرمة الله وتبرجت مثل ما يفعل كثير من النساء تهتك الحرمة وتتبرج في ثياب فاضحة في بعض المناسبات وبعض الزواجات هذا الذي يكون فيه الهتك أما إذا وضعته على وجه لا تهتك فيه ولا إزالة للتستر فلا بأس فيه فالمرأة في الغالب أنها لا تنزعه والمرأة تكون في بيتها مدة طويلة لأسباب أو لسفر أو ربما تبقى لحاجة , وهذا الذي يظهر لي بعد التأمل في الخبر وهذا يكون على هذا الوجه وعلى هذا يكون الهتك والنزع على الوجه الذي يكون الوجه المحرم بلباس غير محتشم سواء بين النساء أو بين الرجال من جهة التبرج هذا ما ظهر لي بعد الخبر والنظر.
http://www.almajdtv.com/prgs/archive...3-06-2004.htmlالحديث يحتمل أمرين :
الأول : الحقيقة اللغوية من مجرد وضع الثياب , وعلى هذا يدخل في ذلك أي وضع للثياب من قبل المرأة في أي مكان غير بيت زوجها أو من يحل لها وضع الثياب فيه كأمهاتها ونحوهم .
الثاني : الحقيقة التركيبية , وتكون عند ذلك من باب الكناية , كقولهم (هزيل الفصيل وجبان الكلب) يقصدون بذلك لازم معناه .
والذي يترجح الأول , وذلك لوجهين :
الوجه الأول : دلالة سياق حديث أم الدرداء , فإنه يوضح المعنى .
الوجه الثاني : أن الأصل في الكلام الحقيقة , ولا يحمل على غير ذلك إلا بدليل . 
والذي اطمأن إليه قلبي في شرح الحديث ما جاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة :
الحديث الذي رواه الإمام أحمد وابن ماجه والحاكم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها بلفظ : ( أيما امرأة وضعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها فقد هتكت ستر ما بينها وبين الله ) . ورواه أحمد والطبراني والحاكم والبيهقي عن أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه بلفظ : ( أيما امرأة نزعت ثيابها خرق الله عز وجل عنها ستره ) ومراده صلى الله عليه وسلم والله اعلم : منعها من التساهل في كشف ملابسها في غير بيت زوجها على وجه ترى فيه عورتها ، وتتهم فيه لقصد فعل الفاحشة ونحو ذلك ، أما خلع ثيابها في محل آمن ، كبيت أهلها ومحارمها لإبدالها بغيرها ، أو للتنفس ونحو ذلك من المقاصد المباحة البعيدة عن الفتنة – فلا حرج في ذلك . 
وبالله التوفيق . 
فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والإفتاء 17 / 224 
" بواسطة موقع الشيخ المنجد " 
منقول بتصرف (( تعديل بعض الهمزات وإزالة بعض الكلمات المتكررة في كلام الشيخ الزامل ))

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

رحم الله الشيخ وجزاه عنا خير الجزاء وجميع موتى المسلمين
أخي الكريمه بارك المولى بك
جزيتي خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/fatwa/S...ang=A&Id=10387


ما حكم الدين في خروج المرأة إلى الحمام ؟ 
وفقكم الله لما فيه خير للأمة الإسلامية .
الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن المراد بالحمامات بيوت تبنى يدخلها عموم الناس للاغتسال والاستشفاء. والحمام مذكر ، مشتق من الحميم ، وهو الماء الحار ، وقد كان شائعا في بلدان المسلمين ، ولا يزال موجودا في بعضها. ودخول النساء الحمام لا يباح إلا عند العذر ، من حيض ، أو نفاس ، أو جنابة ، أو مرض ، أو حاجة إلى الغسل إذا لم يمكنها أن تغستل في بيتها ، لخوفها من مرض ، أو ضرر ، لما روى أبو داود عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" إنها ستفتح لكم أرض العجم ، وستجدون فيها بيوتاً يقال لها الحمامات ، فلا يدخلنها الرجال إلا بالأزر ، وامنعوها النساء إلا مريضة أو نفساء" ولحديث عائشة رضي الله عنها الذي أخرجه أحمد وابن ماجه والحاكم وصححه الألباني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أيما امرأة وضعت ثيابها في غير بيت زوجها ، فقد هتكت ستر ما بينها وبين الله عز وجل" ، ولحديث أم سلمة الذي رواه أحمد ، والطبراني في الكبير ، والحاكم ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أيما امرأة نزعت ثيابها في غير بيتها خرق الله عز وجل عنها ستره".
ولأن أمر النساء مبني عل المبالغة في الستر ، ولما في خروجهن واجتماعهن من الفتنة. 
فإن لم يكن لها عذر كره لها دخول الحمام ، وقال بعض الحنابلة يحرم ، وقال ابن الجوزي وابن تيمية: إن المرأة إذا اعتادت الحمام وشق عليها إن تركت دخوله إلا لعذر ، أنه يجوز لها دخوله.
فإن دخلت فعليها أن تستر عورتها ، ولها عند جمهور الفقهاء -خلافاً للحنابلة في المعتمد- أن تكشف عما ليس بعورة من بدنها بالنسبة إلى النساء المسلمات ، وهو ماعدا ما بين السرة إلى الركبة. وعند بعض الفقهاء يجب عليها في الحمام أن تستر جميع بدنها لحديث عائشة السابق.
أما الذمية فليس لها عند الجمهور أن تنظر إلى شيء من بدن المرأة المسلمة إلا الوجه والكفين ، ولهذا نص الشافعية على أن المرأة الذمية تمنع من دخول الحمام مع النساء ، وقد كتب عمر رضي الله عنه إلى أبي عبيدة بن الجراح رضي الله عنه "أنه بلغني أن نساء أهل الذمة يدخلن الحمامات مع نساء المسلمين ، فامنع من ذلك ، وحل دونه ، فإنه لا يجوز أن ترى الذمية عرية المسلمة" أخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى ، وعبد الرزاق في مصنفه عن قيس بن الحارث. 
وقال ابن عباس لا يحل للمسلمة أن تراها يهودية ، أو نصرانية ، لئلا تصفها لزوجها.
والله أعلم.

----------


## مروة عاشور

هل يجوز للشخص الذهاب إلى الحمامات الشعبية في رمضان والقيام بجلسات التدليك مع العلم أن المدلك بالحمام يراني عارياً بالإضافة إلى الانكشاف أمام باقي الأشخاص في الحمام ، هل يؤثر هذا على الصيام ؟.



الحمد لله لا يحل الذهاب لتلك الحمامات التي فيها تلك المنكرات , لا في رمضان ولا في غيره ، بل إن دخولها في رمضان أشد إثماً ، والصيام ليس هو ترك الطعام والشراب والجماع فقط ، بل هو ترك المحرَّمات والبعد عن المنكرات . 
فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَنْ لَمْ يَدَعْ قَوْلَ الزُّورِ وَالْعَمَلَ بِهِ فَلَيْسَ لِلَّهِ حَاجَةٌ فِي أَنْ يَدَعَ طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ ) رواه البخاري ( 1804 ) . 
قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : ليس الصيام من الشراب والطعام وحده ، ولكنه من الكذب والباطل واللغو . 
وقال جابر بن عبد الله الأنصاري رضي الله عنهما : إذا صمتَ فليصُم سمعك وبصرك ولسانك عن الكذب والمأثم ، ودع أذى الخادم ، وليكن عليك وقار وسكينة يوم صومك ، ولا تجعل يوم فطرك ويوم صومك سواء . 
فما يحدث في تلك الحمامات من كشف للعورات ، ولمس لها هو من المنكرات ، وقد وصف الله تعالى عباده المؤمنين بأنهم يغضون أبصارهم ويحفظون فروجهم ، فقال تعالى : ( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ . إِلا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِين ) المؤمنون/ 5،6 ، بل إن الله تعالى أمر بذلك فقال : ( قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ ) النور/30 ، وتأمل آخر الآية ترى فيه وعيداً على مخالفة الأمر بغض البصر وحفظ الفرج .
وعَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْن حَيْدَةَ الْقُشَيْرِيّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَوْرَاتُنَا مَا نَأْتِي مِنْهَا وَمَا نَذَرُ ؟ قَالَ : ( احْفَظْ عَوْرَتَكَ إِلا مِنْ زَوْجَتِكَ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ ) فَقَالَ : الرَّجُلُ يَكُونُ مَعَ الرَّجُلِ ، قَالَ : ( إِنْ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ لا يَرَاهَا أَحَدٌ فَافْعَلْ ) ، قُلْتُ : وَالرَّجُلُ يَكُونُ خَالِيًا ؟ قَالَ : ( فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُسْتَحْيَا مِنْهُ ) رواه الترمذي ( 2769 ) وحسَّنه وابن ماجه ( 1920 ) وحسنه الألباني في "صحيح سنن ابن ماجه " .
ونهى النبي صراحة عن نظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل ، والمرأة إلى عورة المرأة , فعن أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( لا يَنْظُرُ الرَّجُلُ إِلَى عَوْرَةِ الرَّجُلِ , وَلا الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَى عَوْرَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ ) رواه مسلم ( 338 ) . 
ومن المعلوم أن النظر إلى العورات ومس أجزاء الجسم وتدليكها يثير الشهوات ويؤدي إلى فتن ومنكرات ، وليس هذا التدليك علاجيّاً حتى نقول إنه جائز بشروط ، بل هو من قبيل التمتع والتنشيط والذي يمكن أن يُفعل في البيت من قبل الزوجة أو بآلات تنشيطية ، ولا يمكن أن يكون هذا من باب الضرورة . 
لذا , فإن الذهاب إلى هذه الحمامات حرام ، وفعله في رمضان أشد حرمة وينقص ثواب الصيام , وقد يضيعه بالكلية وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (50063) . 
نسأل الله تعالى أن يهديك سواء السبيل . 
والله أعلم .

______________


الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## زبيدة 5

خلع ثيابها في محل آمن ، كبيت أهلها ومحارمها لإبدالها بغيرها ، أو للتنفس ونحو ذلك من المقاصد المباحة البعيدة عن الفتنة – فلا حرج في ذلك .قول الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله


وهذا من التيسير لأن المرأة تذهب عند الطبيبة للحفاظ على صحتها وتمارس الرياضة البدنية لتحافظ على رونقها وتحضر حفلات أهلها لصلة رحمها والله أعلم .

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

بعيدا عن أصل الموضوع,

أختي الأمل الراحل : كان بالإمكان أن تتلطفي مع أختك بصورة أفضل من هذه خاصة أننا لا نعلم عنها إلا خيرًا.

وما كان الرفق في شيء إلا زانه, وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه.

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> بعيدا عن أصل الموضوع,
> 
> أختي الأمل الراحل : كان بالإمكان أن تتلطفي مع أختك بصورة أفضل من هذه خاصة أننا لا نعلم عنها إلا خيرًا.
> 
> وما كان الرفق في شيء إلا زانه, وما نزع من شيء إلا شانه.


وماذا قلت في الأخت التي لا نعلم عنها إلا خيرا ! إنما تحدثت عمن تنزع ملابسها بحضور امرأة و... إلخ .
كان بإمكانك يا أختي ألا تفتحي موضوعا فرغنا منه ولم تفهميه على وجهه .
شكرا لاهتمامك ونصحك عزيزتي .

----------


## بنت الأكرمين

بل فهمته جيدًا أخية, وأنت لم تفهمي موضع تعليقي,

فأنا لم أعلق على حديثك عمن تضع ثيابها بحضور امرأة ( ولك كامل الحق في التعليق من عدمه )

وإنما تعليقي على أسلوبك مع أختنا لتوصلي فكرتك عمن تضع ثيابها بحضور امرأة !

والبر شيء هين .. وجه طلق وكلام لين.

وعلى فكرة/ لم أكتب كلامي هذا إلا بعد قراءتي للكثير من مشاركاتك.

وأشكرك على تقبل النصيحة

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> بل فهمته جيدًا أخية, وأنت لم تفهمي موضع تعليقي,
> 
> فأنا لم أعلق على حديثك عمن تضع ثيابها بحضور امرأة ( ولك كامل الحق في التعليق من عدمه )
> 
> وإنما تعليقي على أسلوبك مع أختنا لتوصلي فكرتك عمن تضع ثيابها بحضور امرأة !
> 
> والبر شيء هين .. وجه طلق وكلام لين.
> 
> وعلى فكرة/ لم أكتب كلامي هذا إلا بعد قراءتي للكثير من مشاركاتك.
> ...


وعلى فكرة نجد الكثير يدندن كثيرا حول النصيحة والنصيحة .. ويتغاضى عن إخفائها !
وعلى كلٍّ ..
هذا أسلوبي .. وأنا راضية عنه كل الرضى ، ولا أحب أن أكون نسخة مكرورة من فلان وفلتان .. وإن كنتِ لابد ناصحة فاجعلي رأي الإمام الشافعي نصب عينيك .. ( تجنبني النصيحة في الجماعة ) .. أما وإن كنتِ راغبة لفت الأنظار والتشهير فاجعليها عامة في المتصفح هذا ( وقد فعلتِ هذا ) .. فلا تلومي مَن يلومك على طريقتك في النصح وتقبلي ردود أفعالهم تجاهها وعليه فنصيحتك مردودة .
شكري لصاحبة الموضوع التي تقبلت الردود بصدر رحب !

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أختي التوحيد ونفع بك قد فصلتي بما فيه الكفايه
حفظ الله لنا شيوخنا وأثابهم خيرا
وأشكر أختي زبيده
أختي الأمل الراحل وبنت الأكرمين الموضوع لايستحق كل ذلـك...أنتهــــى

----------

